# Recondition head badge



## Sandman (Aug 25, 2020)

Can this brass Rollfast badge be saved with a vinegar or OA bath ?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe...


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2020)

I think you would be better off waiting to find one in good original condition.  They are on feebay all the time.


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2020)

antique ROLLFAST bicycle HEAD BADGE tag emblem  | eBay
					

Classic Rollfast bike head badge. 3-1/8" x 2-3/8". make Supersized seem small.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Sandman (Aug 25, 2020)

It's for a prewar $50 kids bike  I'm trying to bring back to life .


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2020)

Try vinegar first.  Keep an eye on it to protect the plating


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Aug 25, 2020)

I used Brasso Brass Polish for my 1935 Colson headbadge.  I then washed it thoroughly, and allowed it to sit somewhere clean and dust free for a few days until I smelled no more traces of residual ammonia from the polish.  I then painted in the lettering, and put a clear lacquer over the entire piece so it won't tarnish again.  If there is any original paint on your badge still, I think it could be damaged by the Brass Polish, and would need to be redone afterwards.  I see some of the writing on your badge; if it is embossed or etched into the metal, I think it will be safe, but if it is paint that the lettering is made of, it could be damaged like I said.  I've been using that same bottle of Brasso for nearly 10 years, and still have plenty left, so it last quite a long time.  Good Luck with your project, and keep us posted!


----------



## Sandman (Sep 1, 2020)

Soaked the badge in vinegar for 3 hours . It should serve it's purpose .


----------



## 1motime (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks good.  Nice and even finish


----------



## Sandman (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks all for your replies .


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 1, 2020)

Sandman said:


> Soaked the badge in vinegar for 3 hours . It should serve it's purpose .
> 
> View attachment 1258759



That turned out beautifully!  I might have to try that sometime.  Nice work!


----------

